# NFL and MLS apparel



## GreenBuck50 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a small brick and mortar retail store and would like to purchase some NFL Kansas City Chiefs and MLS Sporting KC shirts to sell in my store. I would like to pay a wholesale price and purchase the shirts at a minimum of one shirt. Something like this... Hanco: Category Search Results.

Thanks so much!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Bomark sells licensed gear


----------



## GreenBuck50 (Feb 9, 2009)

binki said:


> Bomark sells licensed gear


Thanks! I saw MLB stuff with them... any ideas for NFL or MLS? Reebok and Adidas I think.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

GreenBuck50 said:


> Thanks! I saw MLB stuff with them... any ideas for NFL or MLS? Reebok and Adidas I think.


I thought they also had football. I don't know about MLS.


----------



## GreenBuck50 (Feb 9, 2009)

binki said:


> I thought they also had football. I don't know about MLS.


I don't see NFL on their website, but sent them an email requesting information. Thanks for the help!


----------

